# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil vergeten

## meisjeisgelukkig

Hallo, 

Ik ben de pil volgens mij 3x vergeten,
maar heb hem de volgende ochtend gewoon ingenomen. 
voordat de 12 uur voorbij waren. 
Ik ben nu af en toe misselijk,
en ben bang dat ik zwanger ben,
maar mijn vorige stripje heb ik opgemaakt en ben toen gewoon ongesteld geworden,
de kans is dus niet groot dat ik het ben toch? :$
maar ik heb gelezen dat het van de pil ook zou kunnen.
de eerste maanden...
ik hoop dat ik niet zwanger ben,
en dat t gewoon door de pil komt. 

mvg.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Heb je in de tussentijd van het vergeten van je pil onveilige seks gehad? Ik hoor je namelijk niet spreken over onveilige seks, zonder onveilige seks kun je ook niet zwanger raken.
Ik zou gewoon even een stopweek inlassen en afwachten tot de menstruatie op gang komt, niet teveel stressen daarvan kan een menstruatie uitblijven... Vervolgens een beetje opletten met het slikken van je pil!

Groetjes!

----------

